# IH 254 Glow Indicator Issue



## srazap (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello, I am brand new to this forum. After searching the prior posts and having no luck I decided to try this new thread:

My IH 254 (Model year 1984), has a burnt out glow indicator wire. The part number for the whole unit is IH 1273120C1. The Case IH site does not show this part as available but it seems available in the market at between $66 and $76 bucks. The housing for the glow wire with the chrome pepper top is fine. It seems a waste to buy the whole unit when all I need is the wire. The operators manual does not provide any info on the resistance of the wire so I am hesitant to buy anything on the aftermarket that is not identified as a direct replacement. Recall the engine is a three cylinder Mitsubishi diesel. Has anyone had the energy to search out the source for the correct glow wire on this Model??? Thanks, Steve


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Steve, welcome to the tractor forum.

Do you have a part number for the wire you are looking for? I checked the Messicks Case/IH parts site at the top of this page and they show P/N 1273120C1 for $66.


----------



## srazap (Jul 18, 2016)

As best I can tell there is no part number for the wire. It is a sub-component of the glow indicator. I did find the whole unit on another site for about $25 so that may end the hunt for just the wire. Probably not worth the risk of installing a wire with the wrong resistance. Thanks anyway.


----------

